# Second Bud Vase



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

This picture is a second bud vase turned from willow. Seven inches tall and finished with varathane water based var.The spiraling on this white wood shows up better than I anticipated. Thanks for looking. Mitch


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks fantastic Mitch.
Take care


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great as always Mitch.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice Mitch, looks great.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Doyle
Thanks Doyle, always nice to hear. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Dr Zook
Thank you my friend. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pete
Thank you again Pete and Cheers to ya. Mitch


----------

